# Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee



## Sailfisch (28. April 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

mal eine kurze Frage: Weiß jemand wie die Schonzeiten für die Dorsche in diesem Jahr liegen? Oder sind die jedes Jahr gleich?
Zur Erklärung: Ich meine die Zeit, in der die Berufsfischer nicht dem Dorsch nachstellen dürfen.

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus. #6


----------



## Sailfisch (29. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

Kann mir denn wirklich keine weiterhelfen von den Pilkomaten???


----------



## wildbootsman (29. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

Gibts denn da ne Schonzeit? Das wäre mir neu?

Wildi


----------



## bootsangler-b (29. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

gibt es, schau mal dort:http://iga.kairies.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=35


bernd


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

Die "Schonzeit", eigentlich ist es ja gar keine kommt in jedem Sommer immer wieder. Leider ist sie noch viel zu kurz. Das sagen ja selber die Forscher aber was solls wenn die Politiker sich nicht bewegen weil die Fischer eine zu große Lobby haben.


----------



## wildbootsman (30. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dürfen die Berufsschiffer nicht der Angler aber doch Dorsch fangen?


----------



## ralle (30. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

Vieleicht steht hier was dabei !!

http://www.aig-hamburg.de/neues.html


----------



## Hayabusa (30. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

für den privatangler gibt es soweit ich weiß keine schonzeit auf dorsch
nur die berufsfischer dürfen mit ihren schleppnetzen in den sommermonaten nicht fischen


----------



## detlefb (30. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

@ Hayabusa, 

genauso sehe ich das, nach dem Lesen des Links, auch. Ob das Fangverbot im Sommer wirklich hilfreich ist muss man abwarten. Schaden wird es sicher nicht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2004)

*AW: Schonzeiten Dorsch Ostsee*

Das Schleppnetzverbot ist schon sehr Hilfreich für die Fische. Können sich doch die Schwärme wieder sammeln usw.


----------

